# No USPS in Oregon



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I just heard from a trusted source that there is no mail coming or going from the airport in Portland until the weather lets up.
So.... probably not a good time to ship or receive anything perishable for a couple days.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the warning. I imagine it's going to backed up for a while after they start moving things again. I wonder how many mountains of Christmas packages are still in transit?


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd be careful about shipping anything perishable to the greater Seattle area, too. We've had a UPS package in Seattle but undeliverable due to the weather for almost a week now. We've gotten our mail most days but I've heard that people who live on steeper hills than we do haven't gotten theirs for up to a week. Things should hopefully be more or less back to normal by Monday, though.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

what happened to "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds."?????

LOL

Boring history lesson, The post office motto is not the post office motto, its just on the wall in a post office in New York and is really the motto of an ancient version of the pony express that the Greeks had. Offically the post office has no motto.

i have not received any of my orders or letters in almost a week except for a bill or two. But i wouldn't deliver in this stuff either specially in a big brown truck. Maybe in a snow cat or a front end loader. (Who can tell how board i am? Cabin fever is gonna drive me crazy!!!!)

EDIT: OMG i just looked out side its snowing again. I just shoveled the whole walkway.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Better you guys then me... We had way too much snow and ice last year. some 60" worth. when we normal don't get over 36.

Craig


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

I would hope Oregon is now on to its next snow storm or whatever. The slogan mentioned is not about the ancient Greek "pony express", but is instead an observation by a Greek historian (Herodotus) about the mounted messengers of the Greeks' arch enemy, the Persian army. Or at least one of their arch enemies. They seemed to have no end of them and battled each other, Greek city against Greek city, when there was no one else to fight.


----------



## UpstateNYer (Feb 14, 2009)

CraigThor said:


> Better you guys then me... We had way too much snow and ice last year. some 60" worth. when we normal don't get over 36.
> 
> Craig


I'd gladly trade with you, our average yearly snowfall is 114" and we're having one of those above average years.

Ric


----------

